# Paw patrol. Assemble!



## kantdooku (Dec 12, 2022)

Show me your isasmedjan!


----------



## Knivperson (Dec 12, 2022)

255 go mai


----------



## kantdooku (Dec 12, 2022)

Knivperson said:


> 255 go mai


Can't go wrong there


----------



## Rideon66 (Dec 13, 2022)

Preview. This one is on its way to me from Jonas now.


----------



## kantdooku (Dec 13, 2022)

Rideon66 said:


> Preview. This one is on its way to me from Jonas now.
> View attachment 213870
> View attachment 213871
> View attachment 213872


Wish i had a knife on the way from Jonas


----------

